# Any New Reports on Boxee?



## sjdomin (Feb 20, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience or reports on installing and/or using Boxee?
There was an announcement today that some sort of Boxee hardware will become available but will it be required?
From the ads, it seems that Boxee has (free?) software that will allow its use.
How does it work?
Are users (if any) satisfied?
Would be eager to hear any feedback


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

D-Link's New Boxee Box Runs Linux, Eyes Netflix.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Boxee Unveils Public Beta, 'Boxee Box' Hardware.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Boxee and D-Link Partner For Boxee Box.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Boxee Launches Beta with New UI, Boxee Box.

*Boxee has just launched the highly-anticipated new beta version of its XBMC-based media centre, complete with a redesigned user interface. On top of that, Boxee launched its very first piece of hardware during CES, the Boxee Box, together with D-Link.*

-- Tom


----------



## sjdomin (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the updates.
I still can't decide if Boxee ios something I need (or, more important, want)
I'll remain on the sidelines for now


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hands-On With the Boxee Set-Top Box and Remote.

*A host of video services on the web enable you to watch your favorite TV programs and movies anytime you wish, and Boxee is an open platform striving to weave them all into one neat interface. To get the Boxee experience onto a TV, D-Link has launched a set-top box dedicated to the open video platform, along with a special remote.*

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

"Boxee opens beta to all"

http://openboxeebox.com/boxee-opens-beta-to-all/

.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

reopened.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks Tim!

Boxee Box Release Date Set for November 2010.

Boxee Box Release Pushed Till November.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

With Google TV Looming, Can the Boxee Box Prevail?.

*Boxee, the popular home theater PC program, has received another serious blow in its quest to become a living room mainstay, as the release of its much-anticipated Boxee Box has been pushed back to November of this year. In fact, the delay might prove fatal to Boxee's set-top hardware.*

-- Tom


----------

